# Hasn't ran on wheel in a month



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm looking for a few opinions.

After no changes in schedule, lighting, anything, Holden stopped running on his wheel. He has done this before for a few nights, so I figured he would start back up again. It has been almost a month and no wheel activity. He gets up at night still and eats and uses his litter box. I cut his nails, so they aren't the problem. He is his normal self when I take him out at night, running all over my bed. He is over 2 years old now, could it be that he just doesn't want to run anymore? I am completely confused. I checked him over good and no lumps or bumps or anything I can see.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

How old is Holden?

Babies sleep a lot, so it's possible he's just spending his time eating, pooping, and sleeping. With such a large cage, it's also possible he's having a great time running around it rather than on his wheel - there are a few that don't like wheels and prefer to just run around their cage for exercise.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you looked into joint problems?

What kind of wheel? (I know you've probably said that somewhere, but pls humor and refresh my bad memory )
It may be beneficial to talk to your vet about some sort of glucosamine supplement, since he is getting older now. 

What is the temperature at? Also as they age, they tend to prefer the temps to be warmer. I've actually gone up by a degree every year, though my boy still prefers things on the cooler side, and will actively move away from the heat. You can always try bumping the temperature up by a few degrees and see if that makes any difference. 
Or it could even be as stupid as the street light getting light bulb changed and he doesn't like it. (long shot, but you never know)


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

OliverHedgehog2658 said:


> How old is Holden?
> 
> Babies sleep a lot, so it's possible he's just spending his time eating, pooping, and sleeping. With such a large cage, it's also possible he's having a great time running around it rather than on his wheel - there are a few that don't like wheels and prefer to just run around their cage for exercise.


He is over two.



Immortalia said:


> Have you looked into joint problems?
> 
> What kind of wheel? (I know you've probably said that somewhere, but pls humor and refresh my bad memory )
> It may be beneficial to talk to your vet about some sort of glucosamine supplement, since he is getting older now.
> ...


He has a CSW. I've never looked into joint problems. I haven't brought him to the vet yet as he seems completely fine otherwise but if this continues I may bring him in. I will definitely try the heat thing tonight though. Thanks for the input.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I bumped the temp up and no change. Does any one else have a hedgie who stopped running for what seems to be no reason?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Not running is usually a sign of illness, but I have read on this forum of hedgies who have started to slow down after hitting the two year mark, and as a result their wheel activity level decreasing.

I would say to take him for a vet visit anyway, just so you can rule out other possibilities besides aging.

I hope Holden feels better soon!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Not running is usually a sign of illness, but I have read on this forum of hedgies who have started to slow down after hitting the two year mark, and as a result their wheel activity level decreasing.
> 
> I would say to take him for a vet visit anyway, just so you can rule out other possibilities besides aging.
> 
> I hope Holden feels better soon!


Thanks I was thinking of doing that soon.

He has always liked his cage a bit cooler, but last night I bumped it up just to see if he would run. When I uncovered his cage this morning, he had barely eaten any kibble. The minute his light hit and he knew it was uncovered, he ran for his kibble. It made me laugh, because he was obviously displeased with his Carribean like temps last night


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I think at this point I would take to the vet and have them do a thorough check- JUST to make sure there are absolutely no lumps or bumps anywhere that could have possibly been missed and to get him on something for joints possibly. Since he doesn't wheel for periods of time normally, it makes me think maybe it is joints acting up and the past month, they have just been bothering him the most possibly. Is he a big boy generally? Or is he more on the average or small side?
As my first girl began to age, she really didn't slow down until medical illness set in- but I will mention that this also caused decrease in food intake as well- and other symptoms (lumps, bumps and WHS symptoms) followed not too long afterward. She still made it a long while, I would give her 'massages" that my sweet Zahara adored, and I think with her being double whammed with cancer and WHS she did pretty well.

Anyway, my current girl is VERY picky with her wheel- similar to what it seems like holden is. Sometimes she doesn't run for a few days, and other nights she runs a lot. She is recovering from a medical issue- but that is pretty far in the past, she is definitely a very "sensitive" hedgehog, unlike my Zahara was. Lights, temperature, wheel placement, etc has to be "perfect."
Make sure his lighting schedule is the same (i'm sure you already have this covered- but want to mention it since my current girl was very sensitive to even slight changes in lighting). I would try putting a blanket around his enclosure as Nancy once suggested to me, just to rule out that any lights or any weirdnesses could be causing his stop to wheeling. I just tucked fleece around so she was completely covered except on the top of the cage.
When he stopped wheeling, did he run the night before normally, and then suddenly stop the next day- and continue to not run for a month? Or was it more gradual- he ran less and less and then stopped for the month? (if you can remember)
I would let him out in a play area so that he gets time to run around- if he is feeling "lazy" it might make him feel better and get him back on track. Just an idea..but worth a try and then he will at least stretch his legs for a while even if he isn't running around much at night.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

He just completely stopped one day. He is a big boy. I have towels around his cage every night and didn't change anything, so that is why I'm puzzled. Thanks for the input. I will definitely be letting him run around my room every night to get his exercise, as he seems to love to do that anyways.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Update: 

The vet found nothing. Said he was a bit overweight which I already knew but didn't find anything apparent except that he is missing a tooth. He said he could be slowing down because of age but he is only 2.5 years old and I am really worried now because I have heard some hedgies stop wheeling a few months before its their time  Does anyone have experience with this? Also, could a tumour or something be brewing that hasn't shown up yet?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you decide on having bloodwork done? Infection type situations will show an increased number of WBCs, so it is possible there's an underlying issue.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

This might seem weird, but have you tried taking his wheel out cleaning it and then moving it?

I'm new, but my Flower didn't run on her wheel for the first week and a half I had her. When, I changed her liner one day, I decided to clean all her stuff. When, I put it all back I changed her set up. That night and every night since she has ran on her wheel.

I know in general most don't like their stuff moved...but maybe it's worth a try.

Have you noticed any changes in his eating or fluid in take?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have rearranged his cage with no luck. 

The vet didn't think blood tests were necessary but now I wish I would have gotten them.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, 
I guess just watch him closely. If you notice him not eating or not drinking, then I would get him back to the vet for more tests and help.

Maybe the reason for him not running, is something simple or weird.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing you've already considered things like this, but have you changed anything at all in the room where he's in? Any new scents, new furniture, anyone or anything new in the house that might be able to get in or near his room? If you can't think of anything for that either, I agree with Immortalia that maybe bloodwork might shed some light. Good luck!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> I'm guessing you've already considered things like this, but have you changed anything at all in the room where he's in? Any new scents, new furniture, anyone or anything new in the house that might be able to get in or near his room? If you can't think of anything for that either, I agree with Immortalia that maybe bloodwork might shed some light. Good luck!


I hadn't changed anything which is why I was so confused. Thanks for the input tho!

Update: Last night, I woke up around 3 and HEARD him running! I am so relieved because I had tried the flour on the wheel and had no footprints, but he seems to have taken up wheeling again even if its just a bit. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

lmg_319 said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing you've already considered things like this, but have you changed anything at all in the room where he's in? Any new scents, new furniture, anyone or anything new in the house that might be able to get in or near his room? If you can't think of anything for that either, I agree with Immortalia that maybe bloodwork might shed some light. Good luck!
> ...


Oh, gosh. That is a beautiful sound, isn't it? I hope your vet can figure out what's happening and that he continues to wheel.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Update 2 from vet: Nothing wrong with his bloodwork.

So the night Holden ran on his wheel was a fluke. He is back to not even going near it. I've also noticed a significant increase in water intake. This has been two months now, does anyone have any ideas or a similar situation?


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

I am having a similar situation! My girl hasn't wheeled for a month! She is getting over skin mites and I just moved from NC to Ohio so I figured it was because of all of the changes. I don't know what to do either- unless this is her protest that I won't give her chicken anymore bc Shes getting fat..lol. I'm going to try and move her wheel tonight. I know her skin is bugging her bc of the skin and quill loss so I just figured it might just bother her skin to wheel. I was going to give it a few more days and then post something but then I read your post.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

allisonh said:


> I am having a similar situation! My girl hasn't wheeled for a month! She is getting over skin mites and I just moved from NC to Ohio so I figured it was because of all of the changes. I don't know what to do either- unless this is her protest that I won't give her chicken anymore bc Shes getting fat..lol. I'm going to try and move her wheel tonight. I know her skin is bugging her bc of the skin and quill loss so I just figured it might just bother her skin to wheel. I was going to give it a few more days and then post something but then I read your post.


Very weird. My friend's mom is a vet and I talked to her today and I may try him on metacam for his joints and see what happens since there is nothing apparent wrong with him.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

My Quillson has started not to run in his wheel now. I've been trying a few different things myself. In every hedgehog that I've ever had, I noticed some days they'll eat and drink a lot, some days they won't eat much. The only thing wrong with Quillson is he has a genetic dry skin condition.


----------

